# K9 snaring



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey guys I just downloaded a video on YouTube of what i caught during my trapping season this year (k9 only, I will probably post another video of water trapping), I do also have a tutorial video on the channel already of how to make and set these snares. Hope you enjoy !


----------



## CDIEF (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome video's guy's


----------



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

CDIEF said:


> Awesome video's guy's


Thanks a lot, since I've gotten so much good feed back on here, I will continue to post my weekly videos to one of the forums on OGF each time I post.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Get all the yotes you can !!!!!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice video guys! Thanks for posting for us.

Do you trash a snare once it gets kinked up? In video you toss a kinked one down as though discarding. Is there no hope in reusing once that happens?

Do you find most catches are around the neck or the body? My experience has been body but I only nuisance trap these days so snare experience is limited.

How obvious to use wire to hang the snare next to tree... yet I have never done that and instead fight with sticks to position - but no longer... thanks guys!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

BTW my dog freaked out to the low bark / howl sequence of the one coyote... I have a pack of them around the house that needs to go...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Once a snare gets kinked up (almost always after a catch) , it is trashed. However, you can recover and reuse the hardware such as swivels and snare locks.

As far as wether a catch is around the body or neck all depends on snare placement. If you're catching them around the body , most likely your loop is too large and/or too low for your target. Beaver and raccoon are the only critters that I target body catches, but that's not to say that the occasional body catch happens regardless. Each set is different and has various variables to change how it should be set. 

Wire is great to set snares. You don't have to have a tree to anchor though. Use stiff wire like #9, and double it over on one end. Stick it in the ground and it will be stiff enough to support your snare. Anchor the other end off to the side that you don't expect an animal to approach from. If you anchor it under the loop, the loop will ant to twist.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Excellent video,I trapped fox and **** in the 70's and 80's with leg holds,its a lot of work dying and waxing traps,then making dirt-hole sets and using lures and fox urine to catch them.I plan on trapping again when i retire and will definitely get some snares.Much faster to put out.The snare on the log crossing the water is great, log sets with leg hold traps also worked for me but you also had to always dispatch the fox.I like how they were already expired in the snare.Keep up the good work ,I was a teen ager when I started trapping and stopped around 30 yrs. old.Cant waite to get back into it again,I still have all my equipment.


----------



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

Awesome posts guys I love talking to fellow trappers ! You guys hit nail right on the head on your responses to privateers questions. I tossed it on the ground in video but I did not leave it there, I take all used snares home and salvage the hardware to make more snares ! I started building my own a few years ago and never looked back, a very rewarding skill to learn. I will have to get my water line video done for you guys and get it up, I think you'll like it.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Good job guys.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very interesting and well done, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

This one was snared by a buddy and I this year..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The last one laying on the tailgate looks like it was starving...


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> The last one laying on the tailgate looks like it was starving...


Run over by an asphalt roller...


----------



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

If anyone's looking for some quality cable restraints I make a super beefed up model, much better then typical store bought. There's a video of me making them so you can see exactly what your gonna get, and I'll be competitive with big guys on price.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

privateer said:


> Run over by an asphalt roller...


Wylie coyote...


----------

